# HUGE FAVOR - ITS BEEN A WHILE!



## ZildjiansMommy (Mar 19, 2006)

So, Its been a while since I've been on here. Could anyone that would like post a photo of your pooch here, age and stuff and you're welcome to brag, I don't mind. Haha. I need to get like a crash course of everyone. I missed this place crazy! And those of you I know POST PHOTOS ANYWAYSSSS! I love seeing your kids! <3

(Left: Hercules (11months - New Addition) Right: Zildjian (4 years old))


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey there it's been forever! Love the new adddition, sorry to hear about your close friend, but his dog is gorgeous and z is awesome as always!

Here's my baby Rudi, she's about ... 1 year and 9 months old!








And my snugglebug, Belle, she is a little over 2 years old!


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

megan...what a beauty!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm really glad to see you back. And am also sorry for the heartache.

Here's my Dosia he just turned 2 on Halloween and Marley turned 10 in September


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

i'm fairly new here, so here's a pic of bella (5 months old)...


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

This is Ecko. He'll be 2 in December.

Your dogs look fantastic!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

*Its great to see Z! This is great then I can get an update on everyone too! All in one thread lol.

Well my Pups turn 2 in Dec!
























Dumae is getting old









And we just got Xena from Performance Kennels on the forum here last month!

















Stack is still the same lol







*


----------



## Bianka&Sasha (Nov 1, 2010)

Hello and welcome back .. I am new here myself.. here are pics of my babies.

Bianka (rescue, RIP Feb 2010), Fritz (ferret), Hank (schnauzer) and Sasha (rescue)


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

You always show when I have been thinking about you and Z. My crazy boy Z I love all of his pictures they bring a smile everytime.  Hercules is a handsome fellow.

Here is Miss Vendetta. She will be 2 on the 19th of this month


----------



## ZildjiansMommy (Mar 19, 2006)

Awe! I've missed you guys so much! And Hello to the new comers!  You all have beautiful dogs. I'll have more photos once I have the net and Hercules is all better.


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

Welcome back!
This is Ellis he just turned 2 in August.


----------



## Jester09 (Oct 22, 2009)

Hello! WB.  I was MIA for a bit too haha.

Jester (2 yr old APBT)









Magnum (4-5 yrs old, brindle RE American Bully)


----------



## ZildjiansMommy (Mar 19, 2006)

*
How tall is Xena? She looks tall like Z.*

All of your kids are gorgeous. I feel like I haven't seem them in ages!


----------



## ZildjiansMommy (Mar 19, 2006)

@MY MIKADO: Vendetta still looks gorgeous as ever!
@ melrosdog: Ellis has sucha cute smile!
@ EckoMac: Ecko looks spoiled like my kids. Lol.
@ mcmlxxxvii: That photo of Bella is too cute. Shes like I didn't tear that toy up!
@meganc66: I love rudi's colors!
@Jester09: Magnums ears are to die for <3


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Hey, I'm a new member here just starting to get to know people. So, here is a pic (from previous owner/foster) of Chewee and a butt sniffing little friend. Chew is about 1.5 to 2 years of age in the pic, butt sniffer age not known to me.


----------



## MWard86 (Feb 14, 2010)

I've been around for a while now but haven't posted a whole lot. Here's by best friend Zeus though and he'll be a year and a half in 2 weeks.

Most recent









Last Winter









When I first got him


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

ashes 5 1/2 months old here


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

gizmo 3 years old


----------



## SapphirePB (Jul 31, 2010)

Sapphire adopted me in early July. She was a stray (no chip or collar) roaming around our vineyards and decided to stick around. I tried finding her real owners and placed ads around. Our vet says she's probably 2 years young. We'll celebrate her birthday on July 1st.

before/after shots


----------

